# little gold dust



## byte-tech (Dec 24, 2014)

processed 1.3 kg of mixed ICs. if there is more should be in the bulk of the washed ashes, i will not going to do anything to that until i can get my hands on a henry henry or a homemade blue bowl. Thank you All!





P.S. Weight is unknown, i dont have a good scale yet


----------

